# Hedgehog Competitions?



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've heard of these being done with competitions like running and stuff. Does anyone else to them? Do you think they're okay to enter?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on the hedgehog (consider temperament, personality, health status, familiarity with competition requirements, etc...) AND the competition itself (clean, organized, hedgie-safe & friendly, etc...)


----------

